# I think I have bunk Aromasin!!! WTF do I do??



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

Whats up fellas!!! Quick question.... I recently picked up some Aromasin from one of the research companies that use to be a sponsor on this forum and I really think it's BUNK!!! The lumps in my nipples seem to be getting worse day by day and thats taking 25mgs ED if not more. Should I pick up some letro and run that first then follow up with some Aromasin after that since Aromasin doesn't get rid of pre existing gyno???? By the way this really sucks getting bunk AI's and having to worry about this over and over while your cycling.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 2, 2011)

go to gnc and grab dandelion root supplement....drink plenty of water


----------



## yerg (Nov 2, 2011)

damn bro, that sucks.. Ive heard that they are just underdosed.. This isnt the best advice, but u dont wanna develop gyno, SO double your dose!!!see if that helps(while u have some good product delivered)
BTW can i ask what research company its from???


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> go to gnc and grab dandelion root supplement....drink plenty of water


 
LOL are you being serious????? What is that stuff all about anyway???


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 2, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> LOL are you being serious????? What is that stuff all about anyway???



i didn't read your entire post and assume you're worried about water.....dandelion root is a natural diuretic


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

yerg said:


> damn bro, that sucks.. Ive heard that they are just underdosed.. This isnt the best advice, but u dont wanna develop gyno, SO double your dose!!!see if that helps(while u have some good product delivered)
> BTW can i ask what research company its from???


 
I feel like I have already been double dosing LOL!!! But I will try again for the next couple days. I will be ordering more Aromasin from manpower and hope all goes good. What do you think about my Letro idea or should I just stick with Aromasin??? Also I ordered it from EP.( If this is against the rules mods please edit)...


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i didn't read your entire post and assume you're worried about water.....dandelion root is a natural diuretic


 
Na bro LOL, im worried about bitch tits hahahha!!!!


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey, 
I need 25 mg every 12 hours with test and dbol.  I recently got some bunk Aromasin from ADC and my estradiol was 174.  I switched to EP's aromasin at 25 mg every 12 hours and after 11 days it was down to 35.

most guys don't take enough aromasin, ask Heavyiron.

up the dose to 25 mg every 12 hours and get on some nolva quick, as long as you're not running any tren or deca.

And, it's always a good idea to keep several AI's from different companies on hand for these kinds of situations.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

What compounds are you taking? I've used EP aromasin and it definitely wasn't bunk. At least not the blue bottles they've switched to recently.

Like exphysiologist said, up the dosage because what you're taking probably isn't enough.


----------



## GMO (Nov 2, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Hey,
> I need 25 mg every 12 hours with test and dbol.  I recently got some bunk Aromasin from ADC and my estradiol was 174.  I switched to EP's aromasin at 25 mg every 12 hours and after 11 days it was down to 35.
> 
> most guys don't take enough aromasin, ask Heavyiron.
> ...




This^^^

Aromasin is much less effective in males than females.  25mg ED should be sufficient though unless you are running a shitload of aromatizing compounds.  What does your cycle look like?


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey fellas I am running 25mgs Ed,l but will give that 25mgs every 12 hours a go and see if that helps. I can't take nolva since I am on Deca so thats a no go. I am not saying EP is bunk I am just saying the Aromasin I have from them is not working like the other batches I have recieved from him and other sponsors, so I know something is not right. I will try Caber also but have never had any prog sides aslong as I kept my estro under control with an AI as I know many others who do this as well. GMO my cycle is.....
Test E- 1000mgs-1-12 weeks
Test P-150mgs EOD-1-4 weeks
Deca- 600mgs- 1-10 weeks
Drol- 100mgs ED-1- 5 weeks
Metha-Drol- 40mgs ED- 8-12 weeks
Follistatin- 100mcgs EDx 10 days- 8-9 weeks
GHRP-2- 100mcgs ED 3x Day- 1-?? weeks
MOD-GRF-1-29- 100mcgs ED 3x Day-1-?? weeks
Then back to my cruise at 200-300mgs a week of Test E.


----------



## S_walker (Nov 2, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> *And, it's always a good idea to keep several AI's from different companies on hand for these kinds of situations.*




Excellent advice! I use aromasin from EP daily, BUT also have some GP and Nolvadex from WP ready just in case! reps to exphsiotoolongtotype....lol


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Hey fellas I am running 25mgs Ed,l but will give that 25mgs every 12 hours a go and see if that helps. I can't take nolva since I am on Deca so thats a no go. I am not saying EP is bunk I am just saying the Aromasin I have from them is not working like the other batches I have recieved from him and other sponsors, so I know something is not right. *I will try Caber also but have never had any prog sides aslong as I kept my estro under control with an AI as I know many others who do this as well*. GMO my cycle is.....
> Test E- 1000mgs-1-12 weeks
> Test P-150mgs EOD-1-4 weeks
> Deca- 600mgs- 1-10 weeks
> ...



Dude are you serious? You're running a gram of test, drol and 600mgs of deca without caber and claiming bunk aromasin ? You're not running letro here, aromasin doesn't have the chemical capability to completely eliminate e2 to the levels where it can't interact with prolactin. Or, at least not at the dosage you've been using it.


----------



## yerg (Nov 2, 2011)

how far are u into that cycle???


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Dude are you serious? You're running a gram of test, drol and 600mgs of deca without caber and claiming bunk aromasin ? You're not running letro here, aromasin doesn't have the chemical capability to completely eliminate e2 to the levels where it can't interact with prolactin. Or, at least not at the dosage you've been using it.


 
So are you saying I need Letro??? I am not trying to compltely eliminate my estrogen as thats really not a good idea, we as men still need some in us. I am just trying to keep it under control that is all brotha. If I don't need caber im not going to get it but may have it on hand for after my blood test to see if prolactin is an issue, which I HIGHLY doubt it as I never had issues with it at all and why would it start now. Not everyone gets the same sides and this is my FIRST time getting any kind of lumps under my nipples even at higher doses, this is why I am saying my Aromasin is bunk!!!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

yerg said:


> how far are u into that cycle???


 
5 weeks this last Monday, so I will be stopping my drol this coming up Monday and see if that will help.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 2, 2011)

bloodwork to find out for sure if it's bunk.  Same thing happened to me a while back.  I had bunk aromasin from CEM.

I stay scared of research chems b/c of this!


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

FordFan said:


> bloodwork to find out for sure if it's bunk.  Same thing happened to me a while back.  I had bunk aromasin from CEM.
> 
> I stay scared of research chems b/c of this!



I thought I was safe by ordering pharm grade aromasin from adc, but it was bunk too.  they even put the label upside down on the bottle!


----------



## SFW (Nov 2, 2011)

Ep should be avoided like the plague. I have been saying this for almost a year.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ep should be avoided like the plague. I have been saying this for almost a year.




I don't doubt that you got some bunk shit from them, but I have gotten some legit aromasin, with bloodwork for confirmation.  

But, obviously they don't run a really tight ship if the have a history of occasional bunk AI's.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

EP had a very old batch of bunk AI that got them in a lot of trouble. Since then they've fixed their ways. In terms of your AI being bunk, it's probably not. The thing is, ur not taking caber and hoping some stane will stop the prolactin from interacting with the e2. The problem is, ur not taking nearly enough of it for that to happen, and even if u were, it's still not a good method, specially since caber is an amazing ancillary. AROMASIN doesn't deactivate as much e2 as people realized and after reading heavyirons blog post, it ocurred to me that most people probably take way too little.


----------



## cg89 (Nov 2, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Whats up fellas!!! Quick question.... I recently picked up some Aromasin from one of the research companies that use to be a sponsor on this forum and I really think it's BUNK!!! The lumps in my nipples seem to be getting worse day by day and thats taking 25mgs ED if not more. Should I pick up some letro and run that first then follow up with some Aromasin after that since Aromasin doesn't get rid of pre existing gyno???? By the way this really sucks getting bunk AI's and having to worry about this over and over while your cycling.



Jas chemicals? didn't help with gyno but helped with water retention the clomid i got from him was terrible


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> EP had a very old batch of bunk AI that got them in a lot of trouble. Since then they've fixed their ways. In terms of your AI being bunk, it's probably not. *The thing is, ur not taking caber and hoping some stane will stop the prolactin from interacting with the e2.* The problem is, ur not taking nearly enough of it for that to happen, and even if u were, it's still not a good method, specially since caber is an amazing ancillary. AROMASIN doesn't deactivate as much e2 as people realized and after reading heavyirons blog post, it ocurred to me that most people probably take way too little.


 
I already told you bro I have done this in the past and NEVER had any issues!!! I would always take my Aromasin with both Deca and Tren and never had any issues with prolactin AS LONG AS MY ESTROGEN WAS UNDER CONTROL. I will get some caber just to see but I will start with legit Aromasin first, and I bet it will go right away as usual. I am not doubting you in anyway brotha and not trying to discredit you and I am sure what your saying may be right but everyone reacts differently.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I know it worked in the past, but that doesn't guarantee it'll always happen the same. I can run test with no AI this cycle and not get gyno, but next cycle it can show up unexpectedly. Body doesn't react to the same compound the same way all the time. Wish it did though :/


----------



## TwisT (Nov 2, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Hey fellas I am running 25mgs Ed,l but will give that 25mgs every 12 hours a go and see if that helps. I can't take nolva since I am on Deca so thats a no go. I am not saying EP is bunk I am just saying the Aromasin I have from them is not working like the other batches I have recieved from him and other sponsors, so I know something is not right. I will try Caber also but have never had any prog sides aslong as I kept my estro under control with an AI as I know many others who do this as well. GMO my cycle is.....
> Test E- 1000mgs-1-12 weeks
> Test P-150mgs EOD-1-4 weeks
> Deca- 600mgs- 1-10 weeks
> ...



Please tell me you're kidding? Should I move this thread to anything goes orrr? You should have done more research or talked to vets on here before getting into a cycle like this, and then making claims that EP sells bunk aromasin.



pieguy said:


> Dude are you serious? You're running a gram of test, drol and 600mgs of deca without caber and claiming bunk aromasin ? You're not running letro here, aromasin doesn't have the chemical capability to completely eliminate e2 to the levels where it can't interact with prolactin. Or, at least not at the dosage you've been using it.



Bingo


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 2, 2011)

That's one huge cycle you have there bro. If you have lumps forming, I'd go ahead and start some letro but that's just me. It could be prolactin issues though so you need to be taking caber. .5mg E3D.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 4, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Hey,
> I need 25 mg every 12 hours with test and dbol.  I recently got some bunk Aromasin from ADC and my estradiol was 174.  I switched to EP's aromasin at 25 mg every 12 hours and after 11 days it was down to 35.
> 
> *most guys don't take enough aromasin, ask Heavyiron.*
> ...



I had to bump mine up 50mg per day all good now.


----------



## ooa4oo (Nov 4, 2011)

wow. i'm using ep aromasin 12.5 eod on my test only cycle.
got my results back recently and my estradiol was at 18.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 4, 2011)

ooa4oo said:


> wow. i'm using ep aromasin 12.5 eod on my test only cycle.
> got my results back recently and my estradiol was at 18.



When I ran just test at 500 mg/week 12.5 eod worked for the first 6 weeks, but as my cycle progressed, I needed more.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That's one huge cycle you have there bro. If you have lumps forming, I'd go ahead and start some letro but that's just me. It could be prolactin issues though so you need to be taking caber. .5mg E3D.


 
I have some more Aromasin, Letro, and Caber coming so I will see whats up. I am still deciding on whether to try the Aromasin from a different source along side some caber and see what happens, or run the Letro along side the Caber. What do you guys think???


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Please tell me you're kidding? Should I move this thread to anything goes orrr? You should have done more research or talked to vets on here before getting into a cycle like this, and then making claims that EP sells bunk aromasin.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo


 
Calm down Twist, why you so ANGRY????? I am not saying EP is bunk or is trying to scam people, all I am saying is that this batch of Aromasin I have is not doing shit!!!! Everything I have used in the past from EP has been g2g except for this issue I am having now. *AGAIN EVERYONE I AM NOT TRYING TO DOWN EP AT ALL!!!!*


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I know it worked in the past, but that doesn't guarantee it'll always happen the same. I can run test with no AI this cycle and not get gyno, but next cycle it can show up unexpectedly. Body doesn't react to the same compound the same way all the time. Wish it did though :/


 
Okay???  So why has it been the same since I started using Aromasin???? I understand that doses can change over time but not the results involving AI's and decreasing estrogen. But as I said before EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT AND REACTS DIFFERENTLY TO EACH COMPOUND. I have some new stuff on the way and all I can do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a chance that your gyno is prolactin related and not estradiol related.  This may be why your still having symptoms while taking aromasin.

It's so easy and cheap to get an estradiol test to find out exactly where the problem lies.  Here is the site I use:  Highest Quality Vitamins And Supplements - Life Extension


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Okay???  So why has it been the same since I started using Aromasin???? I understand that doses can change over time but not the results involving AI's and decreasing estrogen. But as I said before EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT AND REACTS DIFFERENTLY TO EACH COMPOUND. I have some new stuff on the way and all I can do is wait and see what happens.



Diet, body fat, age, stress, etc. all play a role in how each compound is going to effect you. You were playing with fire before and your body just dealt with it. Now, you didn't get so lucky and the prolactin got a hold of you. 600mg of tren ace is a seriously huge ass dose. I'm not the least bit surprised you got gyno cuz of it.

and twist is angry cause you blamed his company for something they probably aren't responsible for (prolactin related gyno).


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Diet, body fat, age, stress, etc. all play a role in how each compound is going to effect you. You were playing with fire before and your body just dealt with it. Now, you didn't get so lucky and the prolactin got a hold of you. 600mg of tren ace is a seriously huge ass dose. I'm not the least bit surprised you got gyno cuz of it.
> 
> and twist is angry cause you blamed his company for something they probably aren't responsible for (prolactin related gyno).


 
I am not on 600mgs of Tren Ace, I am on 600mgs Deca and I have used this dose before with NO prolactin issues. I ordered Caber already so we will see if that is the underlining issue. I also ordered some more Aromasin and letro just incase. Also Twist should not be ANGRY when this is only my personal expierence, and the only reason I said I bought it from EP was because someone asked.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> There is a chance that your gyno is prolactin related and not estradiol related. This may be why your still having symptoms while taking aromasin.
> 
> It's so easy and cheap to get an estradiol test to find out exactly where the problem lies. Here is the site I use: Highest Quality Vitamins And Supplements - Life Extension


 
Thansk bro I will deff check it out. I have a blood test coming up in 2 weeks anyway so I can see whats up.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

I stand corrected, Deca not tren. The problem is, 600mg of deca is still a hefty dose of 19-nor so it's no surprise the prolactin build-up is causing you grief.

It's still bad PR because you blamed his aromasin of being bad...


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I stand corrected, Deca not tren. The problem is, 600mg of deca is still a hefty dose of 19-nor so it's no surprise the prolactin build-up is causing you grief.
> 
> It's still bad PR because you blamed his aromasin of being bad...


 
It's all good bro!!! I do agree with you though maybe prolacin could be the reason the nips aren't going down, but this is a new problem for me.I hear you on the bad PR but hey it happened so who am I to lie to people.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 4, 2011)

I made the mistake of claiming someones aromasin was bunk too, but realized it was the result of not taking enough.  Needless to say, I felt like a douche.  Just get bw and make it right.


----------



## brundel (Nov 4, 2011)

I would start aromasin 25 mg every 12hours
+ cabergoline .5mg e3d.

If nothing changes I would get bloodwork before I started taking shit without knowing if you really need it. With the drugs and doses your taking aromasin high dosed and caber are easily warranted.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I made the mistake of claiming someones aromasin was bunk too, but realized it was the result of not taking enough. Needless to say, I felt like a douche. Just get bw and make it right.


 
I hear you but 25mgs ED and some every 12 hours should be 100% efficent. I have been using this protocol with EP's aromasin for the past couple of days and my nips are not going down, so in my mind something is up. But hey who knows maybe I need 50mgs every 12hours LOL, but when I get blood work I will report back and if there is an apology to be made I will make it.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> I would start aromasin 25 mg every 12hours
> + cabergoline .5mg e3d.
> 
> If nothing changes I would get bloodwork before I started taking shit without knowing if you really need it. With the drugs and doses your taking aromasin high dosed and caber are easily warranted.


 
I will be trying that protocol once I recieve my order. What do you think about running letro instead of the Aromasin??? Or should I just stick with what you wrote above and if still nothing run the Letro??


----------



## brundel (Nov 4, 2011)

I would stick with the aromasin at first.
here is why:
You may have had bunk aromasin...we dont know for sure.
Your going to be running it every 12 hours which will be far more effective.
Your symptoms may be prolactin related and you dont want to take Letro unless you really have too.

THe shit just murders libido and kills joints like no other.

If I cant fuck and I cant train whats the point?


----------



## TwisT (Nov 5, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Calm down Twist, why you so ANGRY????? [/B]



tren


----------



## jbzjacked (Nov 5, 2011)

Fuk research chems..


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> tren


 
HAHAHAHA Gotta love TREN!!!! But Twist man really I am not trying to start shit or cause problems bro, all of the other products I have used from EP has been G2G.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> I would stick with the aromasin at first.
> here is why:
> You may have had bunk aromasin...we dont know for sure.
> Your going to be running it every 12 hours which will be far more effective.
> ...


 
That was my thoughts exactly, but others keep telling me sine I already have about a pea sized lump that Aromasin won't get rid of that and Letro would be my best choice. I will have Letro on hand anyway just incase, but as you said I don't really want to use it until I have no other option.

The statement in bold is nothing but wisdom right there LOL, but man isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## brundel (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is the thing brother....
With all the shit your running....I doubt your gonna be functioning well sexually irregardless.
Especially without caber.....
If your estro or prolactin is high enough to cause the growth of breast tissue its safe to assume your package isnt being delivered very often.

Since you dont want to be using nolva for a while your only on cycle gyno destroyer might be letro......
I was hoping to be able to see some resolve with less harsh measures and me personally I would run the aromasin and caber first.
If after 10 days you dont see any improvement hit it with letro.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> Here is the thing brother....
> With all the shit your running....I doubt your gonna be functioning well sexually irregardless.
> Especially without caber.....
> If your estro or prolactin is high enough to cause the growth of breast tissue its safe to assume your package isnt being delivered very often.
> ...


 
I am functioning great sexually bro, and personally I belive my doses are not to high compared to MANY others that blast and cruise also. But as you said I will give that Aromasin protocol 10days and still if nothing I guess Letro will be my only option. How much should I start out on with the Letro if need be??? I bought .5mgs letro so I can run really what ever dose need be.


----------



## Movin_weight (Nov 5, 2011)

Aromasin may be weak for your given cycle, but I can pretty much gurentee it's a prolactin issue. I had gyno symptoms that wouldn't respond to anything ( adex, aromasin, nolva) while on test and ghrp/grf. Once I dropped the peps it cleared up. Since ur on deca as well that's gotta be the culprit


----------



## brundel (Nov 5, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> I am functioning great sexually bro, and personally I belive my doses are not to high compared to MANY others that blast and cruise also. But as you said I will give that Aromasin protocol 10days and still if nothing I guess Letro will be my only option. How much should I start out on with the Letro if need be??? I bought .5mgs letro so I can run really what ever dose need be.



If you got .5mg tabs start with a half a tab a day so .25mg.
If necessary up it to .5mg but I wouldnt go higher....
.5mg letro is a pretty strong dose as letro is exceptionally strong as an AI.


----------



## chold (Nov 17, 2011)

http://youtu.be/lwx2ce_AyOE


----------

